# Lyft = Great, why everyone so mad???



## life4eva (Jul 5, 2015)

First poster here and I just started driving as well this weekend. Worked for about an hour or two and made $40. Left as far as I can tell is a great/excellent service helping drivers + riders that need this service. What I don't understand is why so many posts are people disgruntled and that they are not making "X" amount of money......

I believe you will have some days better than others but it will all average out. If I can work for 4hrs a day and make about $60-80 that's great for me to supplement my weekly pay. I can driver early mornings on the weekends or evenings.

I live in Miami area and as far as I can tell I have had a ping within minutes of having the application open every time. My suggestion to people old/new is relax and be happy this service as of today exist so we can use ti for additional income + meet some great people


Peace


----------



## Trevaknowsworthy (Mar 22, 2015)

life4eva said:


> First poster here and I just started driving as well this weekend. Worked for about an hour or two and made $40. Left as far as I can tell is a great/excellent service helping drivers + riders that need this service. What I don't understand is why so many posts are people disgruntled and that they are not making "X" amount of money......
> 
> I believe you will have some days better than others but it will all average out. If I can work for 4hrs a day and make about $60-80 that's great for me to supplement my weekly pay. I can driver early mornings on the weekends or evenings.
> 
> ...


You just started. Maybe those other people who have been driving for a lot longer than you know more than you. Do you really think your the only one that felt that way in the beginning? We all did but eventually reality sets in. You will learn. When repairs start to pile up. When you drive more dead miles than you do getting paid for. The days when you just get one or two rides making 10 bucks in four hours. When you start to lose money and realize the "profits" you make is an illusion. When those days hit you will know. This is no way to "supplement" your in come driving your car into the ground for less than a dollar a mile. You honestly can't find a better way to "supplement" your income. I am a founding driver for both Lyft and Uber in Miami. I stopped driving it no longer made economic sense.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

life4eva said:


> First poster here and I just started driving as well this weekend. Worked for about an hour or two and made $40. Left as far as I can tell is a great/excellent service helping drivers + riders that need this service. What I don't understand is why so many posts are people disgruntled and that they are not making "X" amount of money......
> 
> I believe you will have some days better than others but it will all average out. If I can work for 4hrs a day and make about $60-80 that's great for me to supplement my weekly pay. I can driver early mornings on the weekends or evenings.
> 
> ...


Drive thru 3 rate cuts with Uber & let me know how u feel.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Trevaknowsworthy said:


> You just started. Maybe those other people who have been driving for a lot longer than you know more than you. Do you really think your the only one that felt that way in the beginning? We all did but eventually reality sets in. You will learn. When repairs start to pile up. When you drive more dead miles than you do getting paid for. The days when you just get one or two rides making 10 bucks in four hours. When you start to lose money and realize the "profits" you make is an illusion. When those days hit you will know. This is no way to "supplement" your in come driving your car into the ground for less than a dollar a mile. You honestly can't find a better way to "supplement" your income. I am a founding driver for both Lyft and Uber in Miami. I stopped driving it no longer made economic sense.


Applaud...Applaud...me as well stop driving at .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum.


----------



## Trevaknowsworthy (Mar 22, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Drive thru 3 rate cuts with Uber & let me know how u feel.


Your 1000% right. You must be a founding driver as well... 3 with uber 3 with Lyft cuts. Who signs up to work more for less?. Gassing up more. ..more oil changes...far more wear and tear. We are not the only folks from the old guard that said enough is enough. They lost good drives. We know of better days of good money these newbies dont. I mentor with Lyft and these newbies ideas are no where close of the realty. Love seeing their faces when I tell them what they can actually expect....


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

$40? Tell us what you made after their cut, gas and depreciation. What are you driving?


----------



## life4eva (Jul 5, 2015)

Trevaknowsworthy said:


> You just started. Maybe those other people who have been driving for a lot longer than you know more than you. Do you really think your the only one that felt that way in the beginning? We all did but eventually reality sets in. You will learn. When repairs start to pile up. When you drive more dead miles than you do getting paid for. The days when you just get one or two rides making 10 bucks in four hours. When you start to lose money and realize the "profits" you make is an illusion. When those days hit you will know. This is no way to "supplement" your in come driving your car into the ground for less than a dollar a mile. You honestly can't find a better way to "supplement" your income. I am a founding driver for both Lyft and Uber in Miami. I stopped driving it no longer made economic sense.


Glad you stopped and opened the door for new drivers, maybe you should stop posting as well and get a job, your negativity does nothing.........



Txchick said:


> Drive thru 3 rate cuts with Uber & let me know how u feel.


Cuts are not good, but it's a serious problem when you depend on this as your "Main" income. If you drove a weekend/morning before and made $80 and now only make $40, it's should still only supplement your "main" income. You really can't depend on this with so many drivers on the road, but even still there's always somewhere for you to make some money.

You can easily sign up a couple of family members and you just drive them around and you get paid for that, I believe every new Lyft account gets 5 free rides.



Kingo9 said:


> $40? Tell us what you made after their cut, gas and depreciation. What are you driving?


My car is a lease, it doesn't depreciate since I don't own it. When I want to trade it in I just do, NEVER paid over mileage fees in 10+ years of driving lease vehicles, even then I only drive for Lyft part time (l10-20hrs a week at the most) Synthetic Oil change gives me plenty of miles till next service and I drive a small Hyundai that's pretty good with gas with "Eco" on. I'm not in this to get rich, just an additional $200-$250 for me a week is perfectly fine. If that averages to about $15 an hour that great for me.......

Peace


----------



## Trevaknowsworthy (Mar 22, 2015)

life4eva said:


> Glad you stopped and opened the door for new drivers, maybe you should stop posting as well and get a job, your negativity does nothing.........
> 
> Cuts are not good, but it's a serious problem when you depend on this as your "Main" income. If you drove a weekend/morning before and made $80 and now only make $40, it's should still only supplement your "main" income. You really can't depend on this with so many drivers on the road, but even still there's always somewhere for you to make some money.
> 
> ...


Get a job? I don't have to drive to "supplement " my income you do. Maybe you should get a better job so you don't have to drive for penines on the dollar. If you was so smart you find a better way to "supplement" your income. Take a finance class or something. It's not negativity it's reality. Get you some. Your a typical clown that drives think your better cause your "supplementing" your income and not doing it full time. At the end of the day you will realize you will be driving at a lose in the long run. I actually like Lyft over Uber. Know the difference between being negative and some one who is stating facts ...rookie. if you don't like what someone says on your post don't post don't get offended....clown.


----------



## life4eva (Jul 5, 2015)

Trevaknowsworthy said:


> Get a job? I don't have to drive to "supplement " my income you do. Maybe you should get a better job so you don't have to drive for penines on the dollar. If you was so smart you find a better way to "supplement" your income. Take a finance class or something. It's not negativity it's reality. Get you some. Your a typical clown that drives think your better cause your "supplementing" your income and not doing it full time. At the end of the day you will realize you will be driving at a lose in the long run. I actually like Lyft over Uber. Know the difference between being negative and some one who is stating facts ...rookie. if you don't like what someone says on your post don't post don't get offended....clown.


No person that is happy with their life would ever reply in this manner....... Find happiness

A penny earned is a penny saved
Peace


----------



## Trevaknowsworthy (Mar 22, 2015)

life4eva said:


> No person that is happy with their life would ever reply in this manner....... Find happiness
> 
> A penny earned is a penny saved
> Peace


I do not know you from a hole in the wall. I answered your post then you came at me negatively talking about get a job. That was uncalled for. I did not go at you and here you go again making another personal jab towards me. Rather you take the first post for what it was as a person who has more experience than you, you took it negatively as if I was attacking you. Those who have drove for some time knows what i am talking about. Not going go back and forth with you. I said my piece. Have a goodnite.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ooooo...is everybody having a good time attacking the happy newbie.

life4eva have fun. Come back in three weeks with stories

And get a dashcam.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

life4eva said:


> My car is a lease, it doesn't depreciate since I don't own it. When I want to trade it in I just do, NEVER paid over mileage fees in 10+ years of driving lease vehicles, even then I only drive for Lyft part time (l10-20hrs a week at the most) Synthetic Oil change gives me plenty of miles till next service and I drive a small Hyundai that's pretty good with gas with "Eco" on. I'm not in this to get rich, just an additional $200-$250 for me a week is perfectly fine. If that averages to about $15 an hour that great for me.......


Please help me understand...

"When I want to trade it in I just do" Where is this dealer that I can just terminate a lease whenever I want??

"NEVER paid over mileage fees in 10+ years of driving lease vehicles" ...and you were not driving for Uber or Lyft for the last 10 years.

If you drive 10-20 hours per week, that's 520-1040 hours in the car. If you drove just 20 miles each hour, you would be at 10,400-20,800 miles/year on top of the miles you already drive. If you have cracked the leasing code, please tell us.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

life4eva said:


> My car is a lease, it doesn't depreciate since I don't own it.
> 
> Peace


This is the best and most hilarious fallacy I ever heard since Travis released some phony graphics about drivers earning more following rate cuts.
Uber on, dude, Kalanick loves you! (.. and Zimmer too)


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Lyft is hit or miss for me. I also do Uber, and get calls from Uber at about an 8:1 ratio. My Lyft report from one day last week was 1.5 hours logged in, zero rides. Last night it was 2.5 hours with 2 rides. I don't really have any issues with Lyft, per se, except as with Uber, their fares should be higher. The tip aspect is nice, but only average a tip on about 30% of rides I give.


----------



## life4eva (Jul 5, 2015)

Kingo9 said:


> Please help me understand...
> 
> "When I want to trade it in I just do" Where is this dealer that I can just terminate a lease whenever I want??
> 
> ...


My past 3 leases I traded in around 1-3 years, this one I will trade in around 2 years. I have excellent credit, never had a problem. Also like I said this is only to supplement my main income. Anything else anyone wants to know?

I'm a Military Veteran + college degree + technician + engineer + video editor + a whole a lot more. I have one main job + 2-3 side jobs, always have, been working since I was 14 (currently 35).

peace


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

I'm just curious of your lease terms. I'm not being facetious. I've never leased because I've never wanted to always have a payment. How are you getting out without penalty and Just upgrading wherever you want? 

Thank you for your service!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

The couple of leases I've had, gave me a payoff amount every month, if I wanted to purchase the car at that time. I sold both cars just prior to the lease ending, and pocketed a little extra cash. That feature comes in handy if you don't want to worry about paying for extra miles, damage, etc.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Kingo9 said:


> Please help me understand...
> 
> "When I want to trade it in I just do" Where is this dealer that I can just terminate a lease whenever I want??
> 
> ...


I agree about the lame comment of never paying mileage charges, what a foolish statement. They buy your car and depreciate it 15 cents a mile above the allowed miles for your lease term. Usually negotiate the negative into my new car. That's a stupid driver here!


----------



## life4eva (Jul 5, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> I agree about the lame comment of never paying mileage charges, what a foolish statement. They buy your car and depreciate it 15 cents a mile above the allowed miles for your lease term. Usually negotiate the negative into my new car. That's a stupid driver here!


So what you're saying is I'm not telling the truth? If I went over 10k miles at $.15 that would be $1500 or an extra $41.66 for 36 months on a new lease.

Now here's out that's broken down.
*Loyalty customer $500 off* , *vehicle $500-$1500 rebates*, *Military veteran $500-$750*

Not only do I not pay more, I've always been ahead. Also , like I mentioned I only do this part time and I am not a full time driver. This only supplements my main income like my other jobs I have as well. This website/forum is filled with too much "Anger" ........ People really need to appreciate life 
Peace


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

life4eva said:


> So what you're saying is I'm not telling the truth? If I went over 10k miles at $.15 that would be $1500 or an extra $41.66 for 36 months on a new lease.
> 
> Now here's out that's broken down.
> *Loyalty customer $500 off* , *vehicle $500-$1500 rebates*, *Military veteran $500-$750*
> ...


Excuse me, I get incentives as well but you still have to pay for the lease mileage overage. Don't waste my time with your illiterate breakdown.


----------



## life4eva (Jul 5, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> Excuse me, I get incentives as well but you still have to pay for the lease mileage overage. Don't waste my time with your illiterate breakdown.


It looks like you're the "illiterate" person here........

Not everyone is a "loyalty" customer nor "Veteran"

Finally to end this discussion, all vehicles depreciate in value. They are a "luxury"............


----------



## RedBaron (Jul 11, 2015)

All life was saying was that he doesn't go over his miles in his lease. If he's a part time driver that makes sense!

For full time drivers, you're probably going to end up paying overage. That's reality


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

life4eva said:


> So what you're saying is I'm not telling the truth? If I went over 10k miles at $.15 that would be $1500 or an extra $41.66 for 36 months on a new lease.
> 
> Now here's out that's broken down.
> *Loyalty customer $500 off* , *vehicle $500-$1500 rebates*, *Military veteran $500-$750*
> ...


From your posts you sound like a real honest hard working person. 
Just make sure you are working for YOURSELF not for the bank and and not just generating revenue for Lyft and Uber. 
Ask yourself this. For every 1000$ gross fares you make on Lyft how much does Lyft get? How much does your car dealer and some insurance company make out of that? 
Forget the anger on this forum and face your bottom line. 
There is no reward for making some billionaire richer. Acknowledge all the costs associated with running Lyft as a business owner should and cut down as much of these costs as possible.
If you have to use money from your day job to make car payment then you are essentially using your day job to subsidize Lyft. If a friend borrows your car every week with a full tank of gas only to drive 100miles and return it on an empty tank am sure you will not tolerate that.
Now many people (I don't know if you're one of them) use their own cars to drive Lyft and Uber customers at a loss wasting their time, money, etc.
To make sure you are not the sucker mentioned in UberHammer 's blog you have to explicitly account for ALL your expenses. If your lease payment includes a 41.99$ tack on for extra mileage, that 41.99 is your 'depreciation' which will surely go up if you do Lyft.
Lyft counts on you not doing the proper maths the same way your car dealer counts on you to get excited about all those rebates and not scrutinize the deal much.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Luberon said:


> From your posts you sound like a real honest hard working person.
> Just make sure you are working for YOURSELF not for the bank and and not just generating revenue for Lyft and Uber.
> Ask yourself this. For every 1000$ gross fares you make on Lyft how much does Lyft get? How much does your car dealer and some insurance company make out of that?
> Forget the anger on this forum and face your bottom line.
> ...


Good post, no one is mad here, just irritated at his comments about scrutinizing his topic. Part time is a better deal for sure to not beat your car into the ground. Those of us who are trying to make a living have to work very smart and efficient to make up for the basement level rates. Gas just went up 50 cents a gallon in 2 days in my city. I am going to have to cherry pick all rides now on, no wasted miles on shorties and trips outside of the profit zones. Uber and Lyft needs to raise rates now that we have built their empires on our backs. My body hit the wall at 50 so this is my only option now until I get healthy again to return to corporate life and get my perks. Blessed and appreciative of the opportunity but not positive on the direction industry is going. Uber hires immigrant taxi drivers and rents them Prius at a weekly rate. Just another budding taxi company disguised as ride share. 2 of my customers confirmed this when i asked them about their bad rides. They will ruin their brand and hopefully Lyft will pick up customers and we can all make more money with them. 4 of 20 rides with Lyft yesterday in 7 hours online. 35% more gross profit than uber rides yesterday per ride. 15 cents per mile more and 25% tips total. Uber is the king but Lyft is coming on, support Lyft and take rides and cancel uber when pings hit same time!!!


----------



## Navsami (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm new to lyft also. I got to say lyft is terrible for drivers in my opinion to many drivers not enough requests. I have been online for 5 hours now in the Scottsdale area and have had 2 requests. Terrible!!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

life4eva said:


> First poster here and I just started driving as well this weekend. Worked for about an hour or two and made $40. Left as far as I can tell is a great/excellent service helping drivers + riders that need this service. What I don't understand is why so many posts are people disgruntled and that they are not making "X" amount of money......
> 
> I believe you will have some days better than others but it will all average out. If I can work for 4hrs a day and make about $60-80 that's great for me to supplement my weekly pay. I can driver early mornings on the weekends or evenings.
> 
> ...


This is a *****house. New girls get best customers until they are no longer a new girl! Your experience has been the same for everyone and then things start to change.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

life4eva said:


> My past 3 leases I traded in around 1-3 years, this one I will trade in around 2 years. I have excellent credit, never had a problem. Also like I said this is only to supplement my main income. Anything else anyone wants to know?
> 
> I'm a Military Veteran + college degree + technician + engineer + video editor + a whole a lot more. I have one main job + 2-3 side jobs, always have, been working since I was 14 (currently 35).
> 
> peace


What happens if you are at fault and total the vehicle while ubering and are gravely injured? What insurance do you have to cover that?

Also define "made".


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What happens if you are at fault and total the vehicle while ubering and are gravely injured? What insurance do you have to cover that?


This is truly the biggest issue that so many driver have no idea about. Most drivers I have talked to are going with the "My insurance company doesn't know I rideshare" route. Tough way to live IMO.


----------



## five star jeff (Jun 19, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> Good post, no one is mad here, just irritated at his comments about scrutinizing his topic. Part time is a better deal for sure to not beat your car into the ground. Those of us who are trying to make a living have to work very smart and efficient to make up for the basement level rates. Gas just went up 50 cents a gallon in 2 days in my city. I am going to have to cherry pick all rides now on, no wasted miles on shorties and trips outside of the profit zones. Uber and Lyft needs to raise rates now that we have built their empires on our backs. My body hit the wall at 50 so this is my only option now until I get healthy again to return to corporate life and get my perks. Blessed and appreciative of the opportunity but not positive on the direction industry is going. Uber hires immigrant taxi drivers and rents them Prius at a weekly rate. Just another budding taxi company disguised as ride share. 2 of my customers confirmed this when i asked them about their bad rides. They will ruin their brand and hopefully Lyft will pick up customers and we can all make more money with them. 4 of 20 rides with Lyft yesterday in 7 hours online. 35% more gross profit than uber rides yesterday per ride. 15 cents per mile more and 25% tips total. Uber is the king but Lyft is coming on, support Lyft and take rides and cancel uber when pings hit same time!!!


AGREE Lyft is Luke Skywalker verses The Evil Empire. It will take time but the folks out there are starting to see a tangible difference between the customer service they get on Lyft vs. Uber. Uber resembles the proverbial taxi ride. No mystery there Uber will hire anyone while Lyft perpetuates its culture through the mentor system and actually screens its drivers. It will take time but Lyft will retain market share and increase market share while Uber crashes and burns while it disses drivers and pax and panders to shareholders.


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

life4eva said:


> What I don't understand is why so many posts are people disgruntled and that they are not making "X" amount of money......


I'm a new driver partner myself w/Uber--I accepted my first ride w/Uber earlier this month. I'm definitely not "mad" at either Uber or Lyft. But I'm not doing this as a full time gig. I'm paid very well in my "day job" so this is just a part time gig to earn a little extra spending change, but it doesn't really matter to me how much I make. I'm doing the Uber partner thing because:

--it does make me a little extra money

--it is a chance to drive my car--before Uber I'd put only 4,000 miles on my car in a year--I take the bus to my day job--and I actually like the chance I'm getting to drive a bit more and getting to know more of the out of the way places in my part of the world

--it is a chance to learn more about customer service and serving the public--something I don't necessarily get the chance to do in my full time, very geeky, day job--without my main livelihood being at risk if my ratings fall below standard

However, if I ever lost my day job (I don't expect this to happen any time soon BTW) I'd have to look long and hard at the numbers to see whether being an Uber partner/driver can work as a full time gig. I'm guessing that I'd conclude I'd want to increase my hours to bring in a little income while looking for a new full time job, but would probably not feel it is viable to do permanently.

As for Lyft, I'd be glad to drive for them as well, but the ball seems to be in their court. I've provided them everything they need for my application, but we seem to keep going over the same ground, with them saying I haven't provided documents that I've definitely already provided a couple of times. Right now I'm driving for Uber and working with bureaucracy with Lyft and that difference is due to the choices made by the two companies as I've handled both applications the same way. If Lyft can work through their bureaucratic hiccups I'll be happy to get on the road with them as well.


----------



## five star jeff (Jun 19, 2015)

dash1729 said:


> --it is a chance to learn more about customer service and serving the public--something I don't necessarily get the chance to do in my full time, very geeky, day job--without my main livelihood being at risk if my ratings fall below standard


Both Uber and Lyft courted full time drivers because they needed the mules to carry the load while the part timers are at their regular jobs. Both companies marketed heavy to attract dedicated drivers. Now many of those drivers are feeling like they are getting cut off at the knees with the rate reductions and constant inflow of new drivers. For anyone to come on this forum and play stupid, and lecture just because it happens to work for them at a given moment in time is disingenuous, stupid, and sadistic. STFU already.

Yes the first two generations of drivers got paid very well, but it only adds salt to the wounds when you see the golden goose turn into a fetid albatross.

In your case it works for you and you make some good points. Ride-sharing is and should be about more than just making money. It is a chance to meet new people. People have gotten job offers, and met romantic partners through ride share etc. Ride share does give you access to new information through the grape vine of riders. There are guys making lots of money using Uber as a vehicle to do up sales with other products like jewelry. I have met a female Lyft driver that has a great full time job and does not need the money and she drives part time for Lyft because she wants to help young drunk (college) girls get home safely without getting a dui or sexually harassed or raped.


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

five star jeff said:


> Both Uber and Lyft courted full time drivers because they needed the mules to carry the load while the part timers are at their regular jobs.


I wonder if that is the reason why Lyft is moving so slowly on my application. At the Lyft free inspection fair, they noticed the Uber 'U' on my car and I mentioned I only drive part time for Uber--and will likely drive only part time for Lyft as well. If Lyft is only interested in full time drivers perhaps that isn't what they wanted to hear. It just seems as though Lyft's enthusiasm level for me as a driver dropped significantly after the free inspection fair. OTOH Lyft's '50 rides in 30 days' promotion is definitely something someone could complete successfully as a part timer so I assumed they did have an interest in part timers. Uber never asked my intentions prior to approving me.


----------



## five star jeff (Jun 19, 2015)

dash1729 said:


> I wonder if that is the reason why Lyft is moving so slowly on my application. At the Lyft free inspection fair, they noticed the Uber 'U' on my car and I mentioned I only drive part time for Uber--and will likely drive only part time for Lyft as well. If Lyft is only interested in full time drivers perhaps that isn't what they wanted to hear. It just seems as though Lyft's enthusiasm level for me as a driver dropped significantly after the free inspection fair. OTOH Lyft's '50 rides in 30 days' promotion is definitely something someone could complete successfully as a part timer so I assumed they did have an interest in part timers. Uber never asked my intentions prior to approving me.


Uber fired drivers that drove for Lyft until it started generating poor publicity. Lyft is on record as allowing drivers to also drive for Uber. If you are being held back because you promoted Uber at a Lyft event ha ha its something that's being done on the local level and not Lyft's policy. You might have annoyed the wrong person!

I keep reading on here how slow Lyft is to process applicants on this forum . I'm surprised because in my area they are super fast. When I have submitted Mentor reports drivers have been activated to drive within seconds of my submission. I' ve had drivers applicants turn on their apps after I mentored them so they could see that their application was 100 percent complete just to demonstrate how efficient Lyft is, and in many cases they were activated to drive on the spot. When I changed cars and submitted the inspection report Lyft texted me a few hours later and told me I was good to drive again.

My general opinion is the industry is moving towards part timers. Internally, Lyft rewards its top drivers and those that put in a 50 hour work week by refunding their 20 percent commission, but its getting harder to drive full time because there are too many drivers now and not enough growth to sustain them.


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

five star jeff said:


> Lyft is on record as allowing drivers to also drive for Uber. If you are being held back because you promoted Uber at a Lyft event ha ha its something that's being done on the local level and not Lyft's policy.


I wasn't promoting Uber beyond the fact that I have the Uber 'U' on my car--it is a sticker (unlike the pink Lyft stache) that is not easily removed. So if Lyft policy isn't to block this it should have been OK.

Although I wasn't promoting Uber, the Lyft guy was doing more to promote Uber than to promote Lyft. He talked with me and gave me more advice about how to drive effectively for Uber than he talked about Lyft. He seemed to want to talk more about Uber than about Lyft!


----------



## five star jeff (Jun 19, 2015)

dash1729 said:


> I wasn't promoting Uber beyond the fact that I have the Uber 'U' on my car--it is a sticker (unlike the pink Lyft stache) that is not easily removed. So if Lyft policy isn't to block this it should have been OK.
> 
> Although I wasn't promoting Uber, the Lyft guy was doing more to promote Uber than to promote Lyft. He talked with me and gave me more advice about how to drive effectively for Uber than he talked about Lyft. He seemed to want to talk more about Uber than about Lyft!


Perhaps he decided you would be driving for Uber for a long time and not Lyft, and he felt sorry for you....


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

five star jeff said:


> Perhaps he decided you would be driving for Uber for a long time and not Lyft, and he felt sorry for you....


Maybe so although he said he, too, drives for both Uber and Lyft.

If I don't hear anything more from them by the time their inspection fair opens again tomorrow, I may visit the free inspection fair again to try to sort out what is going on. However, I'm nearing the limit of how much time I'm willing to invest with Lyft without good information as to the status of my application.


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

five star jeff said:


> I keep reading on here how slow Lyft is to process applicants on this forum . I'm surprised because in my area they are super fast. When I have submitted Mentor reports drivers have been activated to drive within seconds of my submission. I' ve had drivers applicants turn on their apps after I mentored them so they could see that their application was 100 percent complete just to demonstrate how efficient Lyft is, and in many cases they were activated to drive on the spot. When I changed cars and submitted the inspection report Lyft texted me a few hours later and told me I was good to drive again.


That kind of efficiency in processing applicants was my experience with Uber but my experience with Lyft has been quite different.


----------



## Trevaknowsworthy (Mar 22, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Whoa, that escalated quickly. Glad it settled down, and I'm not trying to restart the feud. You certainly can call life4eva a rookie, but in all fairness, since you're no longer driving, that makes you a has-been.
> Why come back to an active driver forum and lecture people in a fairly aggressive way? People move on in life, next job, new opportunity. Those who keep coming back to something that should be in their past really come across as posting sour grapes, even if you try to justify it as trying to "help" people.
> I've never particularly enjoyed being lectured by folks who got kicked out of the position I just took over. There's usually a reason why they're not doing the job anymore.


"Not trying to restart the feud" is like telling some one no offense but offend that person anyway. If you must know I still mentor for Lyft. If you read my first post I answered his post I do think that's the reason why he posted it for someone to answer it. And it wasn't aggressive first it only got that way when he came at me. If you post something be prepared for what people will say. If you don't want to be lectured don't say anything don't post anything. That will happen your a well known member so I think you are aware of that. You seem to try to lecture me on how I should act. I am not doing it any more cause its no profit to be made period. I think at this point you should be well aware of that.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

five star jeff said:


> she drives part time for Lyft because she wants to help young drunk (college) girls get home safely without getting a dui or sexually harassed or raped.


I'm pretty sure this is called enabling.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Trevaknowsworthy said:


> "Not trying to restart the feud" is like telling some one no offense but offend that person anyway. If you must know I still mentor for Lyft. If you read my first post I answered his post I do think that's the reason why he posted it for someone to answer it. And it wasn't aggressive first it only got that way when he came at me. If you post something be prepared for what people will say. If you don't want to be lectured don't say anything don't post anything. That will happen your a well known member so I think you are aware of that. You seem to try to lecture me on how I should act. I am not doing it any more cause its no profit to be made period. I think at this point you should be well aware of that.


You mean I can turn a profit by posting on this site? Where do I sign up?


----------



## five star jeff (Jun 19, 2015)

dash1729 said:


> Maybe so although he said he, too, drives for both Uber and Lyft.
> 
> If I don't hear anything more from them by the time their inspection fair opens again tomorrow, I may visit the free inspection fair again to try to sort out what is going on. However, I'm nearing the limit of how much time I'm willing to invest with Lyft without good information as to the status of my application.


Ah well then if that is the case you were dealing with a Lyft Ambassodor. A lyft Ambassador is a just a regular driver that promotes Lyft on the side. They really have no power other than to get kick backs for signing up new accounts etc. Call it pyramid marketing. I suggest you contact Lyft via email and include your documents as attachments, and let them know that you are active rideshare driver and your current rating , and that for months you have not been cleared to drive to Lyft...this worked for me in reverse for Uber Cheers mate.


----------



## five star jeff (Jun 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I'm pretty sure this is called enabling.


Well when this lyft driver told me about who she prefers to drive, I was actually driving her as a Lyft driver to her local bar...so in the greater scheme of things we are all enablers...ha ha!

It is always and en-lightening and lyfting experience to lyft other Lyft driver who Lyft...or something like that...


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

five star jeff said:


> Ah well then if that is the case you were dealing with a Lyft Ambassodor. A lyft Ambassador is a just a regular driver that promotes Lyft on the side.


Thanks for your help in explaining this--but as I said I'm nearing the end of my willingness to expend effort trying to work with Lyft. It was Lyft that initiated my meeting with the "Lyft Ambassador" by emailing me about it only after I'd already started the process of signing up online. So I think Lyft for better or for worse has ownership of the outcome of my meeting with the "Lyft Ambassador". I'm doing the Uber (and potentially Lyft) thing part time but this really isn't any different from if I were interviewing for a new "day job": I wouldn't continue to spend time with a company that takes a couple of hours of my time to attend a dysfunctional interview if I had other options or if I was mostly happy in my existing job.

It hasn't been months but it has been weeks with Lyft whereas it was just days with Uber. Like I say I'll try with Lyft for a bit longer but there is a limit to my willingness to throw good time after bad.

Can't do the photos today as it is cloudy out. I picked a sunny day to attend the free inspection fair and have the photos taken so it will be disappointing if they've lost those photos. I'll have to wait for another sunny day and that's where it will take months--we're talking about Seattle here  !

One other point: Lyft in Seattle seems to do things a bit differently than in other cities. They don't do the "mentor ride" thing here in Seattle. These free inspection fairs are the only game in town for getting one's vehicle inspected directly by a Lyft person. So I'm wondering--though I don't doubt your experience in LA--if what might be a "Lyft Ambassador" in LA might be a slightly different breed of animal here in Seattle.


----------



## squirtlekip (Jul 19, 2015)

You'll see the quirks in time. Some people just can't deal. I still find it a pleasurable occupation and have learned to deal with the strife.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

So what happens when you're driving for Lyft in the "early morning" before work and you get a pax that takes you 60 miles in the opposite direction and you get stuck in traffic and can't find a pax going back toward where you need to be (since you can't choose which way you want to head at any point during a shift)

Then what?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No LyftLine?

I'd have earned my daily quota and goofed off. Like the gods if Lyft gave me a day off.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

I have enjoyed driving for Lyft. However, needed to drive for Uber to fill in the slow times with Lyft. Seems Uber has at least double or more the number of PAX in Seattle


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

In my experience Uber trips are shorter and the tips on Lyft make up the gap. Plus I drive full time so the power driver bonus is huge for me. I would rather have a few long trips than a bunch of short ones with a 1 out of 20 tip ratio.


----------



## BramasoleATX (Aug 10, 2015)

life4eva said:


> First poster here and I just started driving as well this weekend. Worked for about an hour or two and made $40. Left as far as I can tell is a great/excellent service helping drivers + riders that need this service. What I don't understand is why so many posts are people disgruntled and that they are not making "X" amount of money......
> 
> I believe you will have some days better than others but it will all average out. If I can work for 4hrs a day and make about $60-80 that's great for me to supplement my weekly pay. I can driver early mornings on the weekends or evenings.
> 
> ...


Last OP activity July 11th...lol.


----------

